
Show HN: Design any chat or voice interface - erlapso
https://botsociety.io
======
giarc
This looks really cool. It reminds me of a tool called Storyline that was
basically a WYSIWYG for Alexa skills. They shut down the tool and went
enterprise I believe. It was quite fun to play around with and make skills.

Your tool looks even more all encompassing (covers many more use cases and
devices)

~~~
erlapso
Yes exactly. We think that a tool that does not encompass every use case and
device is too narrow and not appealing to the design community

